# Regestrierung schreiben html5 ?



## wolfcreek2012 (14. März 2012)

Habe jetzt meine Website soweit fetig (Facial Skiller) und wollte noch ein login schreiben, da ich mich aber eher wenig mit php auskenne wollte ich mal nachfragen ob hier einer bzw. mehrere wissen wie so etwas zu bewerkstelligen ist?

mfg


----------



## Silent12 (14. März 2012)

Dazu brauchst du schon mehr als Grundlagen von PHP (1 Teil wird in die Login HTML-Datei eingebunden und dann noch vor jede geschuetzte Seite was kleines und dann musst du eig. noch eine Datenbank per Mysql erstellen(am besten mit PHPmyAdmin)und dann immer Abfragen machen und so).
Gruss
silent12


----------



## wolfcreek2012 (20. März 2012)

ok php my admin hab ich jetzt, aber der eintragungs code funtzt irgendwie nicht 
ich poste ihn hier heute nichmal rein 


mfg


----------



## Hydroxid (20. März 2012)

Nichmal?


----------



## wolfcreek2012 (20. März 2012)

Ja Handy hat wieder Schreibvorschlag gemacht 


```
<!-insert.php->
<html>
<body>
<?PHP
if ($button==" OK ") {
 include("db.php");
 mysql_query("INSERT INTO
 register(titel,interpret)VALUES('$titel','$interpret')");
 mysql_close();
 ?>
 Die Daten wurden eingetragen<br/>
 <a href="insert.php">neuer Eintrag</a><br/>
 <a href="fetcharr.php">zur Übersicht</a>
<?PHP
} else { ?>
<form method="post" action="insert.php">
 <input type="text" name="Benutzername" value="interpret"/>
 <input type="text" name="pwd" value="titel"/>
  <input type="text" name="Email" value="email"/>
  <input type="submit" name="button" value=" OK "/>
  </form>
 <?PHP
} ?>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## wolfcreek2012 (20. März 2012)

```
<?php include("dbinput.php");
mysql_connect("localhost","user","passwort von mysql");
mysql_select_db("register-name");
// Session wird gestartet
session_start();
 // Variablen werden definiert
$fehler = "47eu";
$Benutzername = $_POST['Benutzername'];
$benutzer_flag = preg_match("/^\w{5,15}$/",$Benutzername);
$pwd = $_POST['pwd'];
$pwd_flag = preg_match("/[^\s]{8,15}$/",$pwd);
$pwd2 = $_POST['pwd2'];
$pwdpass = $pwd == $pwd2;
$Email = $_POST['Email'];
$email_flag = preg_match("!^\w[\w|\.|\-]+@\w[\w|\.|\-]+\.[a-zA-Z]{2,4}$!",$Email);
$IP_Adresse = $_POST['IP_Adresse'];
$Hostname = $_POST['Hostname'];
 // Formular wird auf Fehler überprüft und an die entsprechende E-Mail-Adresse gesendet
if ((isset($_POST['gesendet'])) && (empty($fehler))) {
$empfaenger = "adresse@domain.tld";
$betreff = "Registrierung";
$mailtext = "
<html><head><title>Registrierungsformular</title></head>
<style type=\"text/css\">
<!--
body {
color : #000000;
font : normal 11px/1.5em Verdana;
}
-->
</style>
<body>

</body>
</html>
<form name="formular" action="<?php echo $_SERVER['SCRIPT_NAME']; " method="post">
<br>
<h2>Benutzerregistrierung</h2>
<br>
<b>Benutzername</b><br>
<input type="text" name="Benutzername" value="" size="20" maxlength="18" tabindex="3"<?php echo isset($_POST['Benutzername']) ? htmlspecialchars($_POST['Benutzername']) : ''; ?>
<br>
<b>Passwort</b><br>
<input type="password" name="pwd" value="" size="20" maxlength="15"> <?php echo isset($_POST['pwd']) ? htmlspecialchars($_POST['pwd']) : ''; ?>
<br>
<b>Passwort wiederholen</b><br>
<input type="password" name="pwd2" value="" size="20" maxlength="15"><?php echo isset($_POST['pwd2']) ? htmlspecialchars($_POST['pwd2']) : ''; ?>
<br>
<b>E-Mail</b><br>
<input type="text" name="Email" value="" size="40" maxlength="38" tabindex="3" /><?php echo isset($_POST['Email']) ? htmlspecialchars($_POST['Email']) : ''; ?>

<input type="hidden" name="IP_Adresse" value=<?php echo $ip = $_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR']; ?>>
<input type="hidden" name="Hostname" value=<?php echo $host = gethostbyaddr($ip); ?>>
<input type="hidden" name="gesendet" value="1">
<br>
<br>
<br>
<input type="submit" value="Registrieren" name="senden">
</form>
<br>
<br>
<!-- der folgende Link darf nicht bearbeitet oder entfernt werden. Danke. © CNW-Computerservice - All rights reserved -->
```


----------



## wolfcreek2012 (20. März 2012)

Sry für die Doppelposts, hab ich jetzt nicht anders hinbekommen, wäre nett wenn mal einer drüber fegen kann über den  code.
Oben=Einschreibung in die Datenbank 
Unten=Regestrierung


----------



## Mashed (20. März 2012)

Lies dir das durch und handle entsprechend: SQL-Injection

Sonst wird dein Server ganz schnell von irgendwelchen 1337-H@XX0r-Kiddies kontrolliert.


----------



## wolfcreek2012 (20. März 2012)

hehe, Backtrack lässt grüßen


----------



## kühlprofi (20. März 2012)

mach ein anständiges login mit sessions. such mal bei google php session login script sql 
und verschlüssle die passwörte wenigstens mit md5, gibt in php glaube ich nicht allzuviel zu tun ein Wort md5(bblabla) vor den Parameter und schon wird dein passwortparameter verschlüsselt in die DB geschrieben...


----------



## wolfcreek2012 (21. März 2012)

Ok, dann versuch ich es mal, ich melde mich wenn es Probleme gibt oder ich es aus einem Wunder heraus geschafft habe


----------

